# 1950's Hiawatha?



## olschbp (Mar 14, 2009)

Picked this bike up, I think it is a 1950's Hiawatha, but cant seem to find info on it, was hoping that someone on here could help?, Thank's
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## olschbp (Mar 14, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## olschbp (Mar 14, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## olschbp (Mar 16, 2009)

I would think that someone on this forum would know something about this bike?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 16, 2009)

It is hard for me to tell who made your bike. The truss rods are a Cleveland Welding Company style.
The 1/2 inch pitch chain with rear facing dropouts and chain tensioners aren't seen together that often.  That might mean it was after CWC stoppped using skiptooth chains but before they began making frames with only forward facing dropouts, I think these both happened in the fifties.

The rack supports are a spacer attached to the fender rather than being independant, this will also help nail down a year.  Something about that bike makes me think that it could be after AMF bought CWC and started using the Roadmaster name.

Do you have the wheels? Are they balloon or middleweight?

I think its a nice bike, great paint. Hope this helps.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 16, 2009)

I was waiting for the Dayton boys to check in on this one. 

Hiawatha was the brand sold through Gambel’s stores. Over the years several manufacturers supplied bikes to Gambles.

The frame, tank, chain ring, chain guard and rack are all Huffman produced. The front fork and truss rods are suspect replacements as the paint doesn’t match and the truss rods do appear to be CWC/AMF sourced. You should be able to date the bike from the serial number using the information here:

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1162&highlight=huffman+serial+number


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 16, 2009)

I did not notice the paint difference. thanks!


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 17, 2009)

*ive got a 24" hawthorne frame identical to that one*

except mine has bottom hole on rear dropout im assuming for a dropstand
its a huffman?


----------

